# Big Project '95 Altima



## BoostedAltima69 (Mar 9, 2005)

Alright so I have a couple questions for the gurus and some example of what im doing for people to state their opinion about. First off, my questions, which injectors can I use as drop-ins into my KA24DE from other Nissan vehicles? If I go turbo which parts should I upgrade when I rebuild the engine? From what i've heard piston rings and something about valve shims  Second, this is for the turbo'd KA's already out there, what type of EMS are you guys running and do you think the GReddy E-Manage would be good? How much boost are you running, 6-8psi? 

My parts list from intake to exhaust are these:

Intake Filter, T25 turbo, custom intercooler piping, GReddy rebuilt/resized FMIC, ported intake manifold/head, larger injectors, rewelded SS Autochrome exhaust manifold, custom downpipe/midpipe/highflow cat, and exhaust. Other misc. parts as well like ignition, EMS, dress-up parts, and boost controller will also be factored in. 

For right now im just looking for Nissan parts I can swap from other cars onto the Altima. 

Comments, Answers, and Flames are welcome,

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

BoostedAltima69 said:


> Alright so I have a couple questions for the gurus and some example of what im doing for people to state their opinion about. First off, my questions, which injectors can I use as drop-ins into my KA24DE from other Nissan vehicles? If I go turbo which parts should I upgrade when I rebuild the engine? From what i've heard piston rings and something about valve shims  Second, this is for the turbo'd KA's already out there, what type of EMS are you guys running and do you think the GReddy E-Manage would be good? How much boost are you running, 6-8psi?
> 
> My parts list from intake to exhaust are these:
> 
> ...


you need to research just a bit more but guys like KA24Tech and ULTIMATUC can help you or at least point you in the right direction. these guys have outstanding setups and know more about turbos than i can bullshit about.


----------



## BoostedAltima69 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks,

I'll try and look out for these guys. Hopefully they will see this thread sometime or anyother. I also post on Houston-Imports.com and am getting alot of good info there.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The KA24 can run the Z32 300ZX TT 370cc injectors as well as the 550cc Nismo injectors. I would run the 370cc for your application as well as the Jim Wolf ECU although I'm not sure what year Altima you have. The Greddy E-manage is a nice unit if you have it professionally setup and tuned because it does not even come with even a base map. If you do go that route I recommend purchasing the E-01 boost controller.
I would also reconsider using a T25 because that will run out air without being much higher than stock for horsepower at 6-8 psi. The smallest turbo you should run is more like a T3 Super 60. Also I know that SS autochrome manifold has a manifold for the RWD SR20DET but I didn't see anything for the KA24DE. The cast log manifolds are probably better alternative.
The stock bottom end can handle up to 10 psi.

Troy


----------



## BoostedAltima69 (Mar 9, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> The KA24 can run the Z32 300ZX TT 370cc injectors as well as the 550cc Nismo injectors. I would run the 370cc for your application as well as the Jim Wolf ECU although I'm not sure what year Altima you have. The Greddy E-manage is a nice unit if you have it professionally setup and tuned because it does not even come with even a base map. If you do go that route I recommend purchasing the E-01 boost controller.
> I would also reconsider using a T25 because that will run out air without being much higher than stock for horsepower at 6-8 psi. The smallest turbo you should run is more like a T3 Super 60. Also I know that SS autochrome manifold has a manifold for the RWD SR20DET but I didn't see anything for the KA24DE. The cast log manifolds are probably better alternative.
> The stock bottom end can handle up to 10 psi.
> 
> Troy


thanks for all the information. I will put it to good use.


----------

